# Speedlite for Canon 50D



## kitkatdubs (May 15, 2016)

I am looking to purchase a speedlite for my Canon50D and wondering if anyone has any recommendations.  There are so many different kinds out there I feel so overwhelmed.  Any links to Amazon where I can directly buy would be super helpful.  Thank you!


----------



## OGsPhotography (May 15, 2016)

I bought all my lights on amazon, they are in my sig.


----------



## kitkatdubs (May 15, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> I bought all my lights on amazon, they are in my sig.



Which one is the best? haha


----------



## OGsPhotography (May 15, 2016)

560iii and iv are the same thing except the iv can act as a transmitter. The neewer is a monolight so its a bit different in that its way bigger and need to be plugged in. I would buy them all again and probably will.


----------



## kitkatdubs (May 15, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> 560iii and iv are the same thing except the iv can act as a transmitter. The neewer is a monolight so its a bit different in that its way bigger and need to be plugged in. I would buy them all again and probably will.



So which version would you recommend I look into buying?


----------



## OGsPhotography (May 15, 2016)

iii


----------



## kitkatdubs (May 15, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> iii



Do I need anything else to make it work or does it connect directly to my camera?


----------



## table1349 (May 16, 2016)

kitkatdubs said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > iii
> ...


If you are asking that question then you need to read this site first. Strobist: Lighting 101

Your should have knowledge before you buy rather than gaining that unhappy knowledge after you buy.


----------



## spiralout462 (May 16, 2016)

Canon 430 exii.  Worry free, reliability!


----------



## Nickilford (May 25, 2016)

kitkatdubs said:


> I am looking to purchase a speedlite for my Canon50D and wondering if anyone has any recommendations.  There are so many different kinds out there I feel so overwhelmed.  Any links to Amazon where I can directly buy would be super helpful.  Thank you!



Are you looking to use the flash on-camera or off-camera?


----------

